# Horror Movie Alphabet Game!



## Sinister

Here's how it plays for members not in the know. This is played on several boards, and no one ever seems to get tired of it. What happens is someone (That someone being me) will start with the letter "A" and from there, someone else will do B,C,D, etc. It's a never-ending thread, so don't feel that after while you gotta stop posting.

A-*An American Werewolf in London*


----------



## dougspaulding

B - "Bedlam"


----------



## Sinister

C-*Craft, The*


----------



## Zombie-F

"D" - Day of the Dead


----------



## dougspaulding

E - "Eraserhead"

PS: I think we're going to be through "Zombie High" before anyone else logs in.


----------



## Sinister

F-*From Dusk Till Dawn*


----------



## dougspaulding

G - "The Ghost"


----------



## Sinister

H-*Hellraiser*


----------



## dougspaulding

I - "I Spit on Your Grave"


----------



## DarkEmpress

J-Jason Goes To Hell


----------



## Anachronism

"K" Killer Shrews 'The

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister

L-*Lost Boys*


----------



## DarkEmpress

M- Monster


----------



## dougspaulding

N - "Nightmare Sisters"


----------



## Zombie-F

O - "Omen, The"


----------



## Sinister

P-*Parasite*


----------



## dougspaulding

Q - "Q"

PS: I hope I don't get that error that says "the message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters"


----------



## DarkEmpress

R-Resident Evil


----------



## Sinister

S-*Subspecies*


----------



## dougspaulding

T - "Theatre of Blood"


----------



## DarkEmpress

U-Underworld


----------



## Sinister

V-*Vampire Hunter D*


----------



## dougspaulding

W - "The Wicker Man"


----------



## Sinister

Interesting that you should post "W" with the movie you did, Spaulding. I got my copy today from someone I know on another forum. When I watch it, I'll review it. That being said:

X-*Xtro*


----------



## DarkEmpress

Y-Yugen Kaisha


----------



## Zombie-F

Z - Zombie


----------



## Anachronism

"A" Angel Heart

~~Bill~~


----------



## dougspaulding

B - "The Body Snatcher"


----------



## DarkEmpress

C-The Crow


----------



## Zombie-F

D - Demons


----------



## dougspaulding

E - "The Exorcist"


----------



## VtheVamp

F= the fog


----------



## dougspaulding

G - "Grim Prairie Tales"


----------



## Zombie-F

"H" Hell Night


----------



## VtheVamp

I= I spit on your grave


----------



## dougspaulding

J - "Jaws"

Looks like great minds think alike, Vanessa. I, too chose "I Spit on Your Grave" - during the first round. Keep up the good work.


----------



## VtheVamp

dougspaulding said:


> Looks like great minds think alike, Vanessa. I, too chose "I Spit on Your Grave" - during the first round. Keep up the good work.


Why , thank you!!! Kind sir. 

K= Kill Joy


----------



## dougspaulding

L - "London After Midnight"

You're quite welcome, my lady.


----------



## VtheVamp

M- Midnight Mass (god awful movie)


----------



## Zombie-F

"N" Night of the Creeps


----------



## dougspaulding

O - "The Old Dark House (1932)


----------



## Sinister

P-*Phantasm*


----------



## dougspaulding

Q - "Queen Victoria and the Zombies"

Don't laugh. Pickings is slim when it comes to the Q's.


----------



## Hauntful

R - "Reaper"


----------



## dougspaulding

S - "Savages"

You know a horror movie has got to be good when it features Andy Griffith gone nuts!


----------



## VtheVamp

T- "truth or dare"


----------



## Sinister

U-*Unborn, The*


----------



## dougspaulding

V - "Village of the Damned"


----------



## VtheVamp

W- "witchboard"


----------



## Zombie-F

"X" Xtro

Haha, now I have to lengthen my post just so I can post it.


----------



## Sinister

W-*Warlock: The Armageddon*


----------



## dougspaulding

Y comes after X, 'spont. Must be the drugs still wearing off.

"Y" - "You Are Not I"

It's the only horror movie I can think of that starts with Y.


----------



## Zombie-F

"Z" Zodiac Killer, The


----------



## VtheVamp

A= "Alice, Sweet Alice"


----------



## Zombie-F

"B" Black Sabbath


----------



## Hauntful

C - "Carrie"


----------



## Sinister

Actually, my oversight on the "w" as opposed to "y" screw-up is probably BECAUSE of a steady diet of Methadone, Flexeril and Loritab.  Let me see. "c" was the last letter, so I believe that "e" is next, or is it "q?" No wait!

D-*Damian: The Omen II*


----------



## dougspaulding

You're funny for a sick man!

E - "The Evil"


----------



## Rocky

F - Fright Night


----------



## Sinister

G-*Ginger Snaps II: Unleashed*


----------



## Zombie-F

"H" House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Sinister

I-*Incubus, The*


----------



## dougspaulding

J - "J. D.'s Revenge"


----------



## Sinister

K-*Kiss, The*


----------



## Zombie-F

"L" Let Sleeping Corpses Lie


----------



## dougspaulding

M - "Mark of the Vampire"


----------



## Sinister

N-*Not of This Earth*


----------



## dougspaulding

O - "Oliver Twisted" (2000)


----------



## VtheVamp

p= pumpkinhead


----------



## Sinister

Q-*Queer as Folk*


----------



## dougspaulding

Hey, that's cheatin'!

R - *"Red Dragon"*


----------



## Sinister

Sorry about that, just keeping people on their toes is all. 

S-*Species II*


----------



## Zombie-F

"T" Tales From the Darkside: The Movie


----------



## dougspaulding

U - "Unsane"


----------



## Sinister

V-*Vampire in Brooklyn*


----------



## Zombie-F

"W" Werewolf of London


----------



## Sinister

X-*X-The Unknown*


----------



## Sinister

*sigh* Since we all know that there are so few Horror movies that begin with certain letters of the alphabet, I decided to expand this thread somewhat to include, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Anime, Comedy, etc. I have one last Horror film for the letter "Y" and then afterward, feel free to put a movie down for a letter in whatever category your heart desires. Here's the HORROR movie:

Y-*Yentyl*


----------



## dougspaulding

Z - "Zombie High"


----------



## Sinister

A-*Alien Resurrection*


----------



## dougspaulding

B - "Batman"


----------



## Zombie-F

Batman? What happened to horror?

"C" Catwoman -- Hey, it looks downright horrifying.


----------



## dougspaulding

Helspont modified the rules, so pay attention!

D - "Duel"


----------



## Sinister

I kinda hope we can keep it as horrific as possible, it was just that there are hardly any Horror Films that begin with certain letters, and you have to tap into other resources, unfortunately. That being said:

E-*Eating Raoul*


----------



## dougspaulding

F - "From Russia, With Love"


----------



## Sinister

G-*Ginger Snaps Back*


----------



## dougspaulding

H - "Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban"


----------



## Sinister

I-*Invaders From Mars*


----------



## Zombie-F

"J" Jurassic Park


----------



## dougspaulding

K - "Kalifornia"


----------



## Sinister

L-*Legend of the Seven Golden Vampires*


----------



## Zombie-F

"M" Maximum Overdrive


----------



## dougspaulding

N - "Night of the Hunter" (1955)


----------



## Sinister

O-*Octopussy*


----------



## DarkEmpress

P-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## dougspaulding

Again, I get stuck with Q? What's up with that?

Q - "Quadrophenia"


----------



## Sinister

R-*Ravenous*


----------



## dougspaulding

S - "Stalker"


----------



## Zombie-F

"T" Trilogy of Terror


----------



## dougspaulding

U - "Unforgiven" (1992)


----------



## Sinister

V-*Vampyres*


----------



## dougspaulding

W - "The Witches of Eastwick"

(Remember the story behind that one, 'spont?)


----------



## Sinister

Yes, indeed I do. My wedding night when I was married to THE BITCH of Eastwick. You sat in rapt fascination of the film, I was half-way paying attention because I had a slight headache coming on and LDJ slept through the whole thing! Upon awaking, he stated, "That was a good sleep."  Ha ha!

My letter and movie:

X-*X-Men, The*


----------



## VtheVamp

Y= Young Frankenstein


----------



## dougspaulding

Good choice, Vanessa.

Z - "Z" (1969)


----------



## Zombie-F

"A" Astro Zombies


----------



## dougspaulding

B - "The Bride Wore Black"


----------



## Sinister

C-*Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things*


----------



## dougspaulding

D - "Dr Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"


----------



## Sinister

E-*Exorcist III: Legion*


----------



## dougspaulding

F - "Forbidden Games"


----------



## VtheVamp

G-Goregoyles (indie film)


----------



## Sinister

H-*Hellraiser: Bloodline*


----------



## VtheVamp

Innocent Blood


----------



## dougspaulding

J - "JFK"

"Back, and to the left"


----------



## DarkEmpress

k-killer klowns


----------



## Sinister

L-*Lifeforce*


----------



## DarkEmpress

m-may


----------



## Sinister

N-*Nightbreed*


----------



## dougspaulding

O - "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest"


----------



## DarkEmpress

~P-Psycho~


----------



## Sinister

Q-*Queen of Blood, The*


----------



## dougspaulding

R - "Rear Window" (1954)


----------



## Sinister

S-*Subspecies IV: Blood Storm!*


----------



## dougspaulding

T - "Theatre of Blood"


----------



## Sinister

U-*Unholy, The*


----------



## dougspaulding

V - "The Violent Years"


----------



## Sinister

W-*Wolfman, The*


----------



## VtheVamp

X- Xanadu _*ducks from flying objects being hurled*_


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Young Poisoners Handbook, The*


----------



## dougspaulding

Z - "Zelig"


----------



## Zombie-F

Amityville Horror

Damn... forgot about this game.


----------



## Lilith

Blacula (lol)


----------



## Omega

C- Clockwork Orange, A


----------



## dougspaulding

D - "Danse Macabre"


----------



## Sinister

E-*Event Horizon*


----------



## dougspaulding

F - "Fall of the House of Usher"


----------



## Sinister

G-*Ginger Snaps Back!*


----------



## Lilith

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Sinister

I-*In The Mouth of Madness.*


----------



## dougspaulding

J - "Jaws of Satan"


----------



## Zombie-F

K: Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

L- Lurking Fear


----------



## dougspaulding

M - "Mad Love"


----------



## Zombie-F

N - "Night of the Creeps"


----------



## Sinister

Awright, time to get this puppy rollin' again:

O-*Orgy of the Dead*


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

P- Pumpkin Head


----------



## Zombie-F

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## dougspaulding

R - "Repulsion"


----------



## Sinister

S-*Subspecies IV: Bloodstorm*


----------



## dougspaulding

T - "Taste the Blood of Dracula"


----------



## Sinister

U-*Unnamable, The*


----------



## Zombie-F

V - Virus

V is one of those rough letters to think of one.


----------



## Sinister

Not harder than say, E, I, J, K, O, Q, U, X, Y and Z.

W-*Warlock: The Armageddon.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Speaking of X,

X - "Xtro"


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Yongary, Monster From the Deep*


----------



## dougspaulding

Z - "Zombie High"


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

A- Anguish


----------



## dougspaulding

B - "The Black Cat"


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

C- Candyman


----------



## Sinister

D-*Damian: The Omen II*


----------



## dougspaulding

What the heck?


----------



## Zombie-F

I took care of the "problem." I clicked reply and then got up for a while before I submitted my reply. Unbeknownst to me, there were two replies in my absence. Continue on with "E" please.


----------



## Sinister

E-*Eye, The*


----------



## dougspaulding

F - "Frankenstein" (1931)


----------



## Zombie-F

G - "Ghoulies"


----------



## Gnome

H - "House"


----------



## dougspaulding

I - "I Walked with a Zombie"


----------



## Sinister

J-*Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter*


----------



## Zombie-F

K - Killer Eye, The


----------



## Sinister

L-*Legacy, The*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

M - Martin


----------



## Zombie-F

N - Nightbreed


----------



## SuFiKitten77

O - Others, The


----------



## Sinister

P-*Pumpkinhead II: Bloodwings*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Sinister

R-*Resident Evil: Apocalypse*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

S - Slave of the Cannibal God


----------



## dougspaulding

"The Thing From Another World" (1951)

or

"Carrot Man Attacks"


----------



## Zombie-F

dougspaulding said:


> "The Thing From Another World" (1951)
> 
> or
> 
> "Carrot Man Attacks"


Huh? The next movie is supposed to start with the next letter of the alphabet. Your first entry qualifies, so...

Underworld (yuck)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

V - Voices from Beyond


----------



## dougspaulding

Zombie-F said:


> Huh? The next movie is supposed to start with the next letter of the alphabet. Your first entry qualifies, so...
> 
> Underworld (yuck)


The Carrot line was an attempt at dry humour (you know how you say Mr Arness looks like a giant carrot in that movie? - play along!)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

W - Wax Mask


----------



## Sinister

X-*X: The Man With X-Ray Eyes*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Y - Young Cannibal


----------



## Sinister

Z-*Zombie 3*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

A - Anthropophagous


----------



## Sinister

B-*Blood: The Last Vampire*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

C - Cannibal Apocalyspe


----------



## Sinister

D-*Demon Seed*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## Sinister

F-*From Dusk Till Dawn*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

G - Greenskeeper, The


----------



## Sinister

H-*Hell Night.*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I - Immortal Sins


----------



## Sinister

J-*Jaws 2*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

K - Kindred, The


----------



## Sinister

L-*Lifeforce*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

M - Maxim Xul


----------



## Sinister

N-*Night of the Comet*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## dougspaulding

Phantasm


----------



## Don of the Dead

Q: The Winged Serpent


----------



## SuFiKitten77

R - Raw Meat


----------



## dougspaulding

"Shining, The"


----------



## Don of the Dead

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Sinister

U-*Unholy, The*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

V - Valentine


----------



## Sinister

W-*Waxwork*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

X - X-Files, The


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Young Poisoners Handbook, The*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Z - Zombie High


----------



## Sinister

A-*Alligator*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

B - Brotherhood of the Wolf


----------



## Sinister

C-*Curse of Frankenstein, The*


----------



## Zombie-F

D - Dracula 2000


----------



## SuFiKitten77

E - Evil Remains


----------



## Sinister

F-*Frankenstein Created Woman*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

G - Girl's School Screamer's


----------



## Sinister

H-*Hard Rock Zombies*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I - Intruder Within, The


----------



## Sinister

J-*Jack-O*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

K - Kingdom of the Spiders - yuck


----------



## Sinister

L-*Lost World,The: Jurassic Park II*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

M - Midnight Mass


----------



## Sinister

N-*Nightmare on Elm Street,A*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

O - Others, The


----------



## Sinister

P-*Parasite*


----------



## Nefarious1

Q On the Move


----------



## Sinister

R-*Ravenous*


----------



## Nefarious1

*S * - Suspiria


----------



## Zombie-F

T - Tales From the Darkside: The Movie


----------



## Nefarious1

*U* - Unbreakable

Damn I love that movie!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

V - Vampire, Carpenters

Couldn't get into Unbreakable for some reason .. tried but just didn't happen


----------



## Nefarious1

Couldn't get into Unbreakable? I thought the whole concept was awesome!! (coming from a girl who has never read a comic book in her life) LOL Just the fact that someone made a character psycho enough to live out his comic book fantasies... Brilliant, I say! 

*W* - Witchboard

(the one with Tawny Kitaen! Loved it, too!)


----------



## SuFiKitten77

X - X-Men (I know, I know .. not horror )


----------



## Nefarious1

*Y* - Young Guns


----------



## Mollins

z - zombie flesh eaters


----------



## SuFiKitten77

A - Art of Dying, The


----------



## Sinister

B-*Blood on Satan's Claw*


----------



## RAXL

C- CHUD  :zombie:


----------



## Sinister

D-*Dracula 3000*


----------



## Nefarious1

*E* - Evil Dead :devil: :xbones:


----------



## Sinister

F-*Frogs*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

G - Graveyard Disturbance


----------



## Sinister

H-*House on Sorority Row, The *


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I - Invitation to Hell


----------



## Sinister

J-*Jaws III*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

K - Killer Rats (had some of those where I just moved from .. hehe  )


----------



## Sinister

L-*Lord of Illusions*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

M - Mindhunters


----------



## Sinister

N-*Netherworld*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

O - Outing, The


----------



## Nefarious1

*P* - Pit and the Pendulum, The


----------



## Sinister

*Q: The Winged Serpent*


----------



## SuFiKitten77

R - Road Games


----------



## Nefarious1

*S* - Sleep Away Camp


----------



## Sinister

T-*Tales From the Darkside*


----------



## dougspaulding

"U" - "The Unknown"


----------



## dougspaulding

V - "Vampyr"


----------



## Sinister

W-*Werewolves on Wheels*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*X - Xtacy*


----------



## ScareFX

*Y - Young Hannah Queen of the Vampires (1972)*


----------



## Sinister

Z-*Zombeyz* :zombie: :googly:


----------



## dougspaulding

Let's spice up this game - not only list the movie, but a quote from it.

*An American Werewolf in London*

OK, there's way too many good quotes from this film for just one:

Jack: Stick to the road.
David: Beware of the moors.
Jack: Ooops.

Little boy: A naked American man stole my balloons.

Jack: Have you tried talking to a corpse? It's boring.

David: I will not be threatened by a walking meat loaf!

David: Queen Elizabeth is a man! Prince Charles is a pervert! Winston Churchill was full of ****! Shakespeare's French!

Alex: David, Relax.
David: Relax? I'm a ****ing werewolf!

Alex: Benjamin, Have you ever been severely beaten about the face and neck?

Jack: There is nothing mediocre about Debbie Klein's body.


----------



## kevin242

Beetlejuice

Delia: "If you don't let me gut out this house and make it my own, I will go insane and I will take you with me!"


----------



## dougspaulding

*The Changeling*

"That house is not fit to live in. No one's been able to live in it. It doesn't want people."


----------



## Sinister

D-*Devil's Advocate*

Kevin Lomax-"Oh, I'm sorry Barbara, I was wrong. It's huge Hog Beast! He's a huge Hog Beast! He probably eats a thousand pancakes for breakfast!"


----------



## kevin242

*E- Evil Dead 2: Dead By Dawn*

Annie: The first passage will allow the demon to manifest itself in the flesh. 
Ash: Why the hell would we want to do that?

Ash: You're goin' down. Chainsaw.

Ash: [talking to mirror] I'm fine... I'm fine... 
[Mirror Ash jumps out of the mirror and grabs Ash] 
Mirror Ash: I don't think so. We just cut up our girlfriend with a chainsaw. Does that sound "fine"?

[Upon gaining the chain saw in place of his lost right hand] 
Ash: Groovy.

Possessed Henrietta: I'll swallow your soul! I'll swallow your soul! I'll swallow your soul! 
[Ash points his shotgun at the Demon's head] 
Ash: Swallow this.

Henrietta: Someone's in my fruit cellar! Someone with a fresh soooul!

[Ash's Hand gains a life of it's own] 
Ash: Gimme back my hand... GIMME BACK MY HAND!

[Ash grabs a chainsaw] 
Ash: That's right... who's laughing now... who's laughing *now*?

Ash: Hey, what do you say we have some champagne, huh, baby? 
Linda: Sure. 
Ash: After all, I'm a man and you're a woman... at least last time I checked. Huh huh.


----------



## HibLaGrande

F - Frankenstien

Dr. Frankenstien "It is Alive"

Monster- "uuuuhhhhhg. uuuhhg ahhhuuuh"

Monster- "ughhh"

Monster- "......"


----------



## dougspaulding

"Ginger Snaps"

Ginger - "I've got this ache, and I though it was for sex, but it's to tear everything to ****ing pieces."


----------



## HibLaGrande

H - Halloween

Myers "....."

Teenage Kid "ahhhh!"


----------



## Sinister

I-*Interview With the Vampire.*

Lestat: "WHY SHOULD I KNOW THESE THINGS? DO YOU KNOW THEM? And that...that noise, it's driving me mad! We've been in the country for a week with nothing but that noise!"


----------



## kevin242

*J-Jaws*

Quint: Here's to swimmin' with bow-legged women.

Hooper: With minor post-mortem lacerations and abrasions. Bite marks indicate typical non- frenzy feeding pattern of large squali, possibly carchaninus lonimanus, or isurus glaucas. Gross tissue loss and post-mortem erosion of bite surfaces prevent detailed analysis  ; however, teeth and jaws of the attacking squali must be considered above average for these waters.


----------



## dougspaulding

*King Kong (*1933)

Carl Denham: Don't be alarmed, ladies and gentlemen. Those chains are made of chrome steel.

Carl Denham: Keep those rifles cocked.
Crew member: He's telling us.


----------



## Sinister

L- *Lost Boys, The*

David-"What's the matter, you don't like rice? Tell me something Michael, how can a billion Chinese people be wrong?"


----------



## kevin242

*M- Motel Hell*

Cannibal ******** on the loose... 

"Meat's meat, and a man's gotta eat..."

"There's too many people in the world and not enough food. Now this takes care of both problems at the same time..."


----------



## Sinister

N-*Nightbreed*

Peloquin-"It's all true. God is an astronaut, Oz is over the rainbow and Midian is where the monsters live."


----------



## dougspaulding

*The Others*

Anne: I don't believe that the Holy Spirit is a dove.
Nicholas: I don't believe that either.
Anne: Doves are anything but holy.
Nicholas: They poo on the window.


----------



## kevin242

P-Pet Semetary

"Sometimes dead is better."

"First I play with Judd, then Mommy came, and I play with Mommy. We play Daddy! We had a awfully good time! Now, I want to play with YOU! "


----------



## dougspaulding

*Queen of the Damned*

Jesse: "Boo!" 
Lestat: "Boo back."


----------



## kevin242

R- Return of the Living Dead

With the exception of Evil Dead 2, quite possibly the funniest horror move of all time.

Freddy: "It was wrong of you to lock me up. I had to hurt myself to get out. And I know you're in here, because I can smell your BRAAIINS!"

Freddy: "See? You made me hurt myself again! I broke my hand off completely at the wrist this time, Tina! But that's okay, Darlin', because I love you, and that's why you have to let me EAT YOUR BRAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIINS!" 

Frank: "International treaty, all skeletons come from India." 
Freddy: "No kidding, how come?" 
Frank: "How the hell do I know how come? The important question is, where do they get all the skeletons with perfect teeth?"


----------



## Sinister

S-*Subspecies III: Bloodlust*

Radu Vladislas: "The Violin player is a disgrace."


----------



## dougspaulding

*Theatre of Blood*

Meredith Merridew: Where could my doggies have got to?
Edward Lionheart: Why, there they are both, baked in that pie. Whereof their mother daintily hath fed, eating the flesh that she herself hath bred.

Edward Lionheart: Thou call'dst me dog before thou had'st a cause, But, since I am a dog, beware my fangs!


----------



## Sinister

U-*Underworld*

Selene-"We have a serious problem."


----------



## Sinister

Since I started this thread so long ago, I reserve the right to make or change direction as far as said subject goes, especially if friends of mine make a stipulation that won't wash with many films, because the movies in question might suck and you want to remember as little as you can about them, especially where dialogue is concerned.

That being said, CAPTIONS ARE NOW OPTIONAL! Feel free to use them ONLY IF YOU WISH. The game can now move forward.


----------



## dougspaulding

It wasn't a stipulation, but a suggestion. I never said you _had_ to play my way - only that it would be more fun.

That being said,

*The Vampire Lovers*

I can't think of a quote from this homosexual vampire film, but here are a couple of fun items:

A joke:
What's the worst thing about being a gay vampire?
Not being able to check your hair in the mirror

And a gay vampire limerick:
There was a gay vampire with pluck
Who was a bit down on his luck
He spied a cute lad
Willing to be had
But wondered which end he should suck!


----------



## Sinister

W-*Warlock: The Armageddon*

Warlock: "So you really are a psychic! Very good...very bad!"


----------



## dougspaulding

*X: The Man with the X-Ray Eyes*

Dr. James Xavier: I'm blind to all but a tenth of the universe.
Dr. Sam Brant: My dear friend, only the gods see everything.
Dr. James Xavier: My dear doctor, I'm closing in on the gods.


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Young Poisoners Handbook*


----------



## Nefarious1

Ok, I am bumpin this because I think it's a good one but I am not doin the quotes. The only movie I can quote is "Dirty Dancing" LOL

So on with the games...

*Q* - *Quick Silver Highway*


----------



## dynoflyer

I think it needs to start over at 'A' so here goes. bump!

The Amityville Horror

"Houses don't kill people. People kill people."


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Beetle Juice


----------



## dynoflyer

Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## SpectreTTM

Die Monster Die


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein Created Woman*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Not sure if this constitutes a horror film but ...

Godzilla


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

​  Hannibal Rising 
​


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Invisible Man Returns*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

[SIZE=+2]Killer Party [/SIZE]


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Leech Woman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Motel Hell*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nosferatu, a Symphony of Horror


----------



## SpectreTTM

the Oblong Box


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Puppet Master


----------



## SpectreTTM

Queen of Blood


----------



## skullboy

Race with the Devil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Sssssssssssssss!*


----------



## skullboy

Trilogy of Terror


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Urban Evil


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Vampira


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Water World" ...

Nah Just kidding

*What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?*


----------



## dynoflyer

X - THE MAN WITH X-RAY EYES
aka
THE MAN WITH X-RAY EYES; X


----------



## SpectreTTM

Yog: The Space Amoeba


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zombie Lake


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anti-Horror


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Black Cat


----------



## skullboy

C.h.u.d.


----------



## dynoflyer

Day Of The Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil Dead


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Fright Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Giant Gila Monster, The


----------



## dynoflyer

Halloween


----------



## scareme

In Cold Blood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ju-On


----------



## krypt

killer clowns from outerspace


----------



## roadkill

Legend of Hell House


----------



## Ghostess

*Mutations, The*


----------



## dynoflyer

Nosferatu


----------



## SpectreTTM

Orgy of the Dead

Written By No other than "Oh I love angora sweaters" -Edward D. Wood Jr.


----------



## Anachronism

"P" Popcorn


----------



## SpectreTTM

Q: The Winged Serpent

Great scene in this movie with the window washer BTW.


----------



## Sinister

R-*Rabid*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Squirm


----------



## Sinister

T-*Twice Told Tales*


----------



## dynoflyer

Undead

[to other Alien without suit] "Put you clothes back on."


----------



## Anachronism

"V" Venom


----------



## dynoflyer

"W" Waxwork


----------



## SpectreTTM

X: The Unknown 

I know this has been posted here before. But I'm kinda lacking at another Horror movie that begins with X. And that goes for the Man with the X-ray eyes as well.


----------



## Anachronism

"Y" Yongari - Monster from the Deep


----------



## dynoflyer

"Z" Zombie


----------



## Anachronism

"A" Aenigma


----------



## Sinister

B-*Blood Spattered Bride*


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Creeping Unknown (aka The Quatermass Xperiment)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Devil Bat's Daughter*


----------



## Death's Door

Evil Dead


----------



## SpectreTTM

Fiend Without a Face

Go beat to the "E"


----------



## Death's Door

Godzilla


----------



## skullboy

H.u.d.


----------



## SpectreTTM

skullboy said:


> H.u.d.


Please forgive my ignorance... H.U.D.?


----------



## skullboy

Halloween


Is that a better choice.I'll look for info on the other one.
CHUD forgot the C.My bad,you are correct .


----------



## SpectreTTM

skullboy said:


> Halloween
> 
> Is that a better choice.I'll look for info on the other one.
> CHUD forgot the C.My bad,you are correct .


No Problem. I just thought I might have missed out on a horror movie


----------



## SpectreTTM

Incubus (All the spoken dialogue was in Esperanto ) With Bill Shatner


----------



## Death's Door

Ju-on (Japanese The Grudge)


----------



## Sinister

K-*King of the Ants*


----------



## dynoflyer

"L" Leprechaun


----------



## Sinister

M-*Monster Club*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Not Of This Earth*


----------



## Anachronism

"O" Oblong Box 'The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Phantom Creeps*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Quatermass and the Pit (aka Five Million Years to Earth)

Beware of the Giant Grasshoppers and the cone headed Apes


----------



## Anachronism

"R" Rape of the Vampire


----------



## SpectreTTM

s - The Sentinel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T- *Tormented*


----------



## dynoflyer

U - Unborn Creature, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Vampire Bat*


----------



## dynoflyer

W - Wes Craven Presents: They


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:xbones: *X: The Unknown *:xbones:


----------



## Anachronism

"Y" Young Frankenstein


----------



## TearyThunder

Zombies from Outer Space


----------



## Anachronism

"A" American Gothic


----------



## TearyThunder

Bats


----------



## Anachronism

"C" Cannibal Apocalypse


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"D" - *Day of the Triffids *


----------



## Sinister

E-*Eaten Alive*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - *Fiend Without A Face*


----------



## Sinister

G-*Ghost Story*


----------



## TearyThunder

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## dynoflyer

I - I Bury The Living (at the top of my Blockbuster que!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - *Jekyll's Inferno*


----------



## edwood saucer

Ice Castles!


----------



## edwood saucer

Opps, sorry - 

How about "I Walk with Zombies" or "Invisible Man"


----------



## edwood saucer

LAst House on the Left


----------



## SpectreTTM

Since we missed K 

"K"-Killers from Space


----------



## SpectreTTM

To get us back on track again

M- Mothra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - *Night of the Ghouls*


----------



## dynoflyer

O - Oasis Of The Zombies


----------



## SpectreTTM

P - Psycho


----------



## dynoflyer

P - Pet Sematary


----------



## Anachronism

"Q" Q-The Winged Serpent


----------



## Sinister

R-*Ravenous*


----------



## Ghostess

S- *Savage Vengeance*


----------



## Sinister

T-*The Terror*


----------



## Ghostess

U- *Uninvited, The*


----------



## dynoflyer

V - *Venom*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - *The Walking Dead*


----------



## Anachronism

"X" Xtro


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Young Poisoners Handbook, The*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - *Zombies on Broadway*


----------



## dynoflyer

A - Abominable Dr. Phibes, The


----------



## Anachronism

"B" Bad Moon


----------



## Sinister

C-*Call of Cthulhu*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - *Dark Eyes of London*


----------



## Sinister

E-*Evil Toons*


----------



## dynoflyer

F - *Faculty, The*


----------



## Sinister

G-*Grim*


----------



## dynoflyer

H - *Hannibal*


----------



## Sinister

I-*In the Mouth of Madness*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - *Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter*


----------



## Sinister

K-*Kiss, The*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L -* Last Man On Earth, The*


----------



## dynoflyer

M- *Masque Of The Red Death*


----------



## Anachronism

"N" Night of the Demon


----------



## dynoflyer

o - *Omen, The*


----------



## Spooklights

Poltergeist


----------



## dynoflyer

Q - *Queen Of The Damned*


----------



## Anachronism

"R" Red Blooded American Girl


----------



## Sinister

S-*Subspecies*


----------



## Anachronism

"T" Tremors


----------



## Sinister

U-*Unnamable, The*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V -* Voodoo Island*


----------



## dynoflyer

W - *Whatever Happened To Baby Jane*

don't know if the group would consider this "horror", but Bette Davis is one scary ol' lady!


----------



## Ghostess

*X- X Factor, The*

Geeze... X is a bitch!


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Yeti*


----------



## dynoflyer

Z - *Zombie Island*


----------



## Sinister

A-*Alien Resurrection*


----------



## dynoflyer

B - Bubba Ho Tep


----------



## Sinister

C-*Carrie*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - *Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari*


----------



## Sinister

E-*Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - *Frankenstein Created Woman*


----------



## Sinister

G-*Ginger Snaps Back*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Let's see ...
Abcdefg _h_.....

Ooops Should be

H- *"Horrors of the Black Museum "*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - *Invisible Agent, The*


----------



## Anachronism

"J" Jack-O


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - *Killer Shrews, The*


----------



## dynoflyer

L - *Let Sleeping Corpses Lie*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - *Manster, The*


----------



## Ghostess

N- *Night of the Hunter, The*


----------



## Sinister

O-*Omen, The*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P -* Phantom From 10,000 Leagues, The*


----------



## Sinister

Q-*Queen of Blood*


----------



## Ghostess

R- *Return of Swamp Thing, The*


----------



## Sinister

S-*Satan's Little Helper*


----------



## Ghostess

T- *Thanatos Road*


----------



## Sinister

U-*Uglies, The*


----------



## Ghostess

V- *Veil, The*


----------



## Sinister

W-*Werewolves on Wheels*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - *X-Ray Fiend, The*


----------



## Sinister

Y-*Young Frankenstein*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - *Zombies of the Stratosphere *


----------



## Sinister

A-*An American Werewolf in London*


----------



## Ghostess

B- *Beast Within, The*


----------



## Sinister

C-*Cthulhu Mansion*


----------



## Ghostess

D- *Dark Carnival*


----------



## TearyThunder

Evil dead


----------



## Ghostess

F- *Flowers in the Attic*


----------



## TearyThunder

Ghoulies


----------



## Ghostess

H-* Hellbent*


----------



## TearyThunder

Innocent Blood


----------



## Ghostess

J-* Journey into Darkness*


----------



## dynoflyer

K - *Killer Clowns From Outer Space*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L -* Last Woman on Earth, The*


----------



## skullboy

Mummy,The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - *Night of the Blood Beast*


----------



## Ghostess

O- *Oracle, The*


----------



## Sinister

P-*Phantasm III: Lord of the Dead *(Incidentally, Reggie Bannister's favorite of the *Phantasm *series)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - *Quartermass and The Pit*


----------



## Sinister

R-*Rawhead Rex*


----------



## Ghostess

S- *Scarecrows*


----------



## Sinister

T-*Tenebrae*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - *Unholy Three, The*


----------



## dynoflyer

V - *Videodrome*


----------



## Sinister

W-*Warlock: The Armageddon*


----------



## Ghostess

X- *X, The Unknown*


----------



## dynoflyer

Y -


----------



## Anachronism

"Z" Zombie Lake


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - *Astro Zombies, The*


----------



## Anachronism

"B" Beast of Yucca Flats 'The


----------



## dynoflyer

C - *Carrie*


----------



## skullboy

Darkness Falls


----------



## turtle2778

Evil Dead


----------



## skullboy

Fright Night


----------



## Ghostess

G- *Going Under*


----------



## slimy

House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## skullboy

I Was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## turtle2778

Jaws!!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## SpectreTTM

"L" - Leech Woman, The


----------



## turtle2778

Maize, The


----------



## Lilly

N- Night of the Living Dead


----------



## NW Wraith

Omen, The


----------



## Ghostess

P- *Practical Magic* I know, stretching it for "horror", but I don't wanna repeat..lol


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Q" - Quatermass II: Enemy from Space


----------



## turtle2778

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## skullboy

Scream


----------



## Ghostess

T- *Terror in the Wax Museum*


----------



## SpectreTTM

U- Unholy, The


----------



## skullboy

V-Van Helsing


----------



## scareme

underworld


----------



## scareme

Sorry, messed up my alphabet.

Waterworld (it is too scarey, the acting alone)


----------



## Ghostess

X- *X-Factor, The*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## scareme

Zombie Island Massacre


----------



## De Caye

Arachnaphobia did I spell that right? lol


----------



## scareme

Bats


----------



## De Caye

Christine


----------



## scareme

Dead Alive


----------



## De Caye

Evil Dead


----------



## scareme

Flatliners


----------



## De Caye

Ghostbusters


----------



## Ghoulbug

Hellrazor


----------



## RookieSpooker

Idle Hands


----------



## Silent Requiem

jaws


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Keep, The


----------



## perdidoman

Lady Dracula


----------



## scareme

Mist (the)

(Rookiespooker-IH-my daughter's favorite movie)


----------



## perdidoman

Night of the living dead


----------



## Lilly

One Missed Call


----------



## De Caye

Poltergeist 

That was the last movie that scared me!
Now, nothing does! (wimper wimper) :-(


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skipping Q

R - Raven, The


----------



## perdidoman

S - Survive Style 5+


----------



## BobC

T - Tales From The Hood


----------



## De Caye

Underworld


----------



## RookieSpooker

V-Venom


----------



## De Caye

Witches of Eastwick


----------



## scareme

X, The Unknown


----------



## RookieSpooker

You'll Die at Midnight


----------



## scareme

Zorro, The Gay Blade(it was horrible, does that count?)


----------



## Lilly

A Dead Calling


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Brain That Wouldn't Die, The


----------



## scareme

Casper, the Friendly Ghost (Hey, it's got ghost in it)


----------



## De Caye

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## scareme

Fear dot com


----------



## De Caye

Gremlins


----------



## pyro

happy hell night


----------



## De Caye

I Spit on your Grave


----------



## RookieSpooker

Just Before Dawn


----------



## HibLaGrande

King Kong


----------



## randy2084

_Last House on the Left, The_


----------



## Bloodhound

Mummy, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of Dark Shadows


----------



## Fangs

O- Once Bitten


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## randy2084

_Q_ (1982)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of Count Yorga, The


----------



## Bloodhound

S - SAM HELL
http://www.samhellmovie.com/Trailer.html 
Sorry about the link, I just couldn't stop myself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tales From The Hood


----------



## Bloodhound

U - Undead or Alive (2007)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampires vs. Zombies


----------



## Bloodhound

W - Werewolves on Wheels (1971)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X: The Man with the X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Bloodhound

Y - You Better Watch Out (1980)


----------



## De Caye

Zodiac, the


----------



## Esmerelda

Amytiville Horror


----------



## Bloodhound

B - Blood Slaves of the Vampire Wolf (1996)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cat People


----------



## Esmerelda

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## Bloodhound

F - Fangs of the Living Dead (1969)


----------



## scareme

G- Ghost Ship


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House on Haunted Hill, The


----------



## Bloodhound

I - I Was a Teenage Frankenstein (1957)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## Bloodhound

Kentucky Fried Horror Show, The (2008)


----------



## Lilly

Leprechaun 5: Leprechaun in the Hood (2000)


----------



## Bloodhound

Monster A Go-Go (1965)


----------



## scream1973

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## TearyThunder

Omen


----------



## scream1973

PumpkinHead


----------



## TearyThunder

Queen of the Damned


----------



## scream1973

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## skeletonowl

Screaming Skull


----------



## Lilly

Terror Train (1980)


----------



## scream1973

Unholy


----------



## sharpobject

Vampire in Brooklyn


----------



## scream1973

Women's Prison Massacre


----------



## TearyThunder

e*X*orcist


----------



## scream1973

Your Teeth are in my Neck (1966)


----------



## Bloodhound

Zombies on Broadway (1945)


----------



## scream1973

AmityVille Horror


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Bordello of Blood


----------



## RavenLunatic

*"Children of the Corn"*


----------



## Bloodhound

Dark Night of the Scarecrow (1981) (TV movie)


----------



## scream1973

Eastern Horror


----------



## Bloodhound

Face of the Screaming Werewolf (1964)


----------



## sharpobject

Grave of the Vampire


----------



## Bloodhound

Halloween... The Happy Haunting of America! (1997) (documentary)


----------



## AzKittie74

It


----------



## Bloodhound

Jack the Ripper (1958) (TV movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King of the Zombies


----------



## dynoflyer

L - Lost Boys


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

M - Mummy, The (1932 - Boris Karloff)


----------



## dynoflyer

N - Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Bloodhound

O - Oliver Twisted (2000)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

P - Pit and the Pendulum, The (1961 - Vincent Price)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Q - Quicksilver Highway (Stephen King & Clive Barker 1997)


----------



## dynoflyer

Ruins, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Satanic Rights of Dracula


----------



## AzKittie74

T - The Devil's Rejects


----------



## dynoflyer

U - Undead


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Vampires (john carpenter)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Wolfman, The (1941 - Lon Chaney, Jr.)


----------



## Bloodhound

Xtro 2 (1990)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Ysani The Priestess (1934)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombies On Broadway


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A - Alien (1979)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

B - Beyond the Wall of Sleep (2004)


----------



## 13mummy

C - Children of the Corn


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

D - Dracula (Bram Stoker, 1992)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*E - Eaten Alive*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ghost Ship


----------



## rottincorps

House on haunted hill


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incredible Shrinking Man (The)


----------



## rottincorps

J- Jaws


----------



## LJClarke

K -Komodo


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## rottincorps

Night of the living dead


----------



## rottincorps

Orca


----------



## bignick

Predator


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Quicksilver Highway


----------



## Spooky1

R - Revenge Of The Living Dead Girls (1987)


----------



## RoxyBlue

SSSSSSSS! (a cheesy movie about a guy who gets turned into a cobra)


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Tingler


----------



## evil-within

U Underworld


----------



## rottincorps

V---Van Helsing


----------



## Spooky1

W - Warlock


----------



## RoxyBlue

X the Unknown


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You're Next 3: Pajama Party Massacre


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie Strippers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Ape Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bachelor Party in the Bungalow of the Damned


----------



## Spooky1

C - Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dracula's Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Each Time I Kill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghost Story


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy Birthday to Me


----------



## bobzilla

I- It! The Terror from Beyond Space


----------



## rottincorps

J- Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Karl Bites


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

L - Luther the Geek


yes this is a real movie!


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mansquito


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nosferatu


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Octaman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quarantine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Revenge of Frankenstein, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sandman's Box


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Thing With Two Heads, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unborn Sins


----------



## rottincorps

V-Van Hellsing............OK if this is spelled wrong blam spell check .....I think it just gave me the bird?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf of Washington


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xtro


----------



## rottincorps

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombies Ate My Prom Date


----------



## rottincorps

A- Attack of the killer tomato's


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beef: You Are What You Eat


----------



## Spooky1

C - C.h.u.d.


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dance of the Dwarfs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fiend Without a Face


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Was an Atomic Mutant


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Keeper of the Myth


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lair of the White Worm


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito (a really cheesy one, BTW)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(wonderfully awful to watch on Sci Fi on an afternoon when nothing's on lol)

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## Mr_Chicken

O - Old Dark House, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen of Spades (The)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

R - Raiders of the Lost Arc

Hey, it gave me nightmares as a kid!


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sandman (not the one on Dave the Dead's roof)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Thing With Two Heads, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unbelievable Terror


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampire's Coffin


----------



## Mr_Chicken

W - Werwolf of London, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Spooky1

A - Abominable Dr. Phibes (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Biology


----------



## Spooky1

C - Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## rottincorps

D-death race


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fatal Exam


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Graduation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hound of the Baskervilles, The


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Bought a Vampire Motorcycle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## Spooky1

K - King of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lake Dead


----------



## Spooky1

M - Midnight Movie Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## scareme

My Bloody Valentine 3-D I'm going if I can find a 3-D movie in town.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## Spooky1

P - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## scareme

Q-Quit While You're Ahead


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ratred


----------



## Spooky1

S - Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tale of the Mummy


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underworld


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Vampires- John Carpenter


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wake Up Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - XTro


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You're Next 3: Pajama Party Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zodiac Killer


----------



## Spooky1

A - The Ape Man


----------



## Moon Dog

B- Boogeyman


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - C.h.u.d.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dracula vs. Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eaten Alive: A Tasteful Revenge


----------



## Spooky1

F - Flesh for Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Galaxy of Terror


----------



## Monk

H - Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

I - I spit on your grave


----------



## rottincorps

J- Jaws


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## Spooky1

L - (The) Leech Woman


----------



## rottincorps

M-Mad monster party


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nightmare in Wax


----------



## scareme

O-Omen (The)


----------



## Spooky1

P - Poltergeist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quarantine


----------



## Monk

R - Re-animator


----------



## Spooky1

S - Satan's Schoolgirls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T- Tales from the Hood


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unbelievable Terror


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vamp


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wicked Wood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You're So Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie Cheerleader Camp


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alien


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bite Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cadaverella


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doom


----------



## scareme

E-Endless Night


----------



## rottincorps

F-fright night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - G String Vampire


----------



## scareme

H-House on Haunted Hill with Vincent Price


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Dream of Dracula


----------



## scareme

J-Jaws III


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kaboos


----------



## scareme

L-Last House On The Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Man Made Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - New Alcatraz


----------



## scareme

O-One missed Call


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pet Sematary


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen of the Damned


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reptilicus


----------



## scareme

S-Snakes On A Plane


----------



## Draik41895

T-the bat


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Us Sinners


----------



## Spooky1

V - Valley of the Zombies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wolf Man, The


----------



## scareme

X-X-Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You're Like My Mother


----------



## scareme

Z-Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abe's Tomb


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - *Blackenstein *


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Camp Blood


----------



## Draik41895

D-dracula 2000


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eat the Mayor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Funhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gremlins


----------



## Spooky1

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream


----------



## scareme

J-Jigkou


----------



## samhayne

K- Killer's Moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laid to Rest


----------



## scareme

M-Mummy Returns, The


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

N - Nightmares On Blood Street


----------



## scareme

O-Obsessed


----------



## Spooky1

P - Poultrygeist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver Highway


----------



## scareme

R-Ruins, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sabbath


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

T - Thing, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Umbrage


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vacancy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

W- Wax Works


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtro 3: Watch the Skies


----------



## scareme

Y-Yardsitck of Pain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zap


----------



## scareme

A-Alien


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Blood Days


----------



## scareme

C-Curse of The Warewolf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dracula AD 1972


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eye Creatures (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Ginger Snaps


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## scareme

K-Kujo


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady in White


----------



## scareme

M-Mist The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Needful Things


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

O - Omega Man


----------



## scareme

P-Pulse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quills


----------



## scareme

R-Rose Red


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Spider Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

T -Tale of a Vampire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undertaker and His Pals, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Blues


----------



## scareme

W-What The Butler Saw.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

X - Xtro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Better Watch Out


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Z - Zombie Holocaust


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Age of Demons


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

B - Blood Feast


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cars That Ate Paris, The


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

D - Dead & Buried


----------



## Spooky1

E - End of Days


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

F - Frogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gargoyles


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

H - House of Wax


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Agent, The


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Keeper of the Myth


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

M - Mist, The


----------



## DarkLore

N - Natural Born Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Obscurum


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

P - Pieces


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quest for the Egg Salad (yes, that's a real name)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

R - Rabid


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - San Franpsycho


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

T - Theatre of Blood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unborn, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V.C.R. (I think they're inherently evil)


----------



## Spooky1

W - Weasels Rip My Flesh


----------



## rottincorps

X- Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yeti: A Love Story


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombi


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abracadaver


----------



## scareme

B-Bats


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

C- cujo


----------



## scareme

D-Darkwing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

E- Evil dead


----------



## scareme

F-Fire Starter


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- Ghost Ship


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hands of the Ripper


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I - Infected, the


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- Killer clowns from outer space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Land of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Machete Joe


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

M- Mummy, the


----------



## scareme

N-Night Stalker


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

m- meat cleave massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's try O, shall we?

O -Old Mother Riley's Ghosts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantasm


----------



## scareme

Q-Queen Kong


----------



## Spooky1

R - Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- silence of the lambs


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Taxidermia


----------



## dynoflyer

U - Undead, The


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

v- vampire trailer park


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wolfen


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y- You'll find out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zipperface


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Ape Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Back from Hell


----------



## scareme

C-Cursed


----------



## Draik41895

D-day of the dead


----------



## scareme

E-Evil Dead


----------



## Draik41895

F-friday the 13th


----------



## scareme

G-Ghostship


----------



## Draik41895

H-halloween


----------



## scareme

I-In Cold Blood


----------



## Draik41895

J-jason goes to hell


----------



## scareme

K-Kept


----------



## Draik41895

L-lair,the


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mad Doctor of Blood Island


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necroville


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Omen


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paradox Lake


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of Count Yorga


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sacrifice of the White Goddess


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Tombs of the Blind Dead


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underworld


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V- vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - War of the Colossal Beast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skip X, Y

Z - Zombie Strippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Addicted to Murder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Spooky1

C - Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dracula's Daughter


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Dead II


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garden of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Halloween

Don't know if anyone's seen that one lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Halloween? Hmmm, haven't heard of that one....)

I - I Pass For Human


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Keg of the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last Rites


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necropolis


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pact with the Devil


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quarantine


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- return of the living dead


----------



## Spooky1

S - Scream


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - To The Devil A Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undead Ted


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vault of Horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waiting Room


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xtro


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - You Better Watch Out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie Planet


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Abe's Tomb


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

B - BubbaHotep


----------



## Spooky1

C - Critters


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Danger in Blue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Empire of the Ants


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fatal Pulse


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Ghost in the Invisible Bikini


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hell House


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Drink Your Blood


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space (I hope that's actually the name)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lair of the White Worm


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

M - "M" (Peter Lorre movie... faboo!)


----------



## Monk

N - Nail Gun Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Party Crasher: My Bloody Birthday


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of Count Yorga


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Scream


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Tingler


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - The Uninvited


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

V-very scared teenagers


----------



## Spooky1

W - Woodchipper Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X - The Man with the X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Z- Zipperface mask from NightBreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Little Night Fright


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Bat, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Calling Dr Death


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dead of Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## Spooky1

F - Final Destination


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## Monk

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - Identity


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jaws of Satan


----------



## Monk

K - Killer Clowns From Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lake Dead


----------



## Monk

M - Mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Never Play with the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

O - Out for Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Monk

Q - Quarantine


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ratred


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

S - Silent Hill


----------



## Spooky1

T - Them


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Unborn Sins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampire Circus


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wolfen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombie Cop


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A - Alone in the Dark


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

C - The Call of Cthulhu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Drag Me To Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eel Girl (sounds like a real B movie)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Face of the Screaming Werewolf


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

G - Ghost Catchers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

H - Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Drink Your Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Joe Nosferatu: Homeless Vampire


----------



## Monk

K - Killer Bees


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence of Zombania


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

M - Manos: The Hands of Fate


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oh, No! Zombies!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rage of the Werewolf


----------



## Spooky1

S - Scarlett Mecca and the Pentagram Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Taste the Blood of Dracula


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - Uninvited


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampire Circus


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

W - Witchfinder General


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies on Broadway


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Ape Man, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Bone To Pick

C - Children of the Corn


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

D - Damned, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Escape from the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Funhouse, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Ghouls, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jacqueline Hyde


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## scareme

L-Last House On The Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Manster, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Neon Maniacs (doesn't that sound like a band name?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Old Dark House, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rage of the Werewolf


----------



## scareme

S-Silent Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Talking Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Uninvited, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire in Vegas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Waxwork II: Lost in Time


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

X - Xtro


----------



## Bone To Pick

Y - You Better Watch Out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Knife for the Ladies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blacula


----------



## scareme

C-Collector, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Proof


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eel Girl


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - G String Vampire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Bought a Vampire Motorcycle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Barbys vs Dracula


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Bone To Pick

M - (The) Monolith Monsters


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night for Nixie


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oh My Ghost!


----------



## Spooky1

P - Phantasm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Revenge of the Creature


----------



## Devils Chariot

s - Slither


----------



## Spooky1

T - Teenage Catgirls in Heat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unborn, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Valley of the Zombies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

W - Willard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X-tro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You're So Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombieland


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alien


----------



## Spooky1

B - (The) Bat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Call of Cthulhu, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dark Infestation


----------



## Spooky1

E - The Entity


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghostbusters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Halloween III


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies, The


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

J - Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King of the Zombies


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Man Made Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nature of the Beast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of Blood


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

R - Rawhead Rex


----------



## scareme

S-Scream


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undertaker and His Pals, The


----------



## scareme

V-Violent Midnight


----------



## mysticwitch

m-mausoleum-1983


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wolf Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## KStone

young frankenstein!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie Island Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Anaconda ( I _think_ there's a horror movie called that)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

B - Blood Diner


----------



## scareme

C-Cremators


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## scareme

E-Earth Dies Screaming, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## scareme

G-Ghost in the Wire


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Haunted Honeymoon (more of a comedy)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Walked With A Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack O'Lantern


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Land of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

N - Night of the Comet


----------



## scareme

M-Murder at Midnight


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think O was next

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Hauntful

O = "Omen"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think Q was next

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, I think we may need lessons in the alphabet.

R - Re-Animator


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Santo and Blue Demon Versus Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

(maybe it's Backwards Day")

T - Taming the Beast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undying Monster, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Biker Babes


----------



## Bone To Pick

W - Wild Women of Wongo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X The Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zoltan Hound of Dracula


----------



## scareme

A-Albino ghosts (not those really tacky ghost with neon colors).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Calling Dr Death


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dementia 13


----------



## TearyThunder

Evil Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night (I never have to look that one up)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

G - Girl Slaves Of Morgana Le Fay


----------



## RoxyBlue

H -Halloween (in its many incarnations)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I - It


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## scareme

M-Murder in the Rue Morgue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nightmare Castle


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Octopus 2: River of Fear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Plague of the Zombies


----------



## scareme

Q-Quite a few Quacks


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reanimator


----------



## scareme

S-Shadow of Fear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - To The Devil A Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underworld


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - Vamp


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - War of the Worlds (more sci-fi, but still scary)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X - The Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Like My Mother


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie Island Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Feast of Souls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blood Beast Terror


----------



## scareme

C-Cat People


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dracula vs. Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Edge of Sanity


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Freaks


----------



## scareme

G-Ghost Ship


----------



## The Creepster

Hellraiser


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream


----------



## scareme

J-Jack Said


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Keep My Grave Open


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady in White


----------



## morbidmike

M-messengers the


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Need to Feed


----------



## The Creepster

O-Orca


----------



## morbidmike

P-pumkinhead (classic)


----------



## The Creepster

Q-Quatermass and the Pitt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Reptile


----------



## morbidmike

T-tommyknockers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undertaker and His Pals, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Chicks with Chainsaws


----------



## The Creepster

W-Witchcraft


----------



## morbidmike

X-xena warrior princess that bitch is huge and gives me nitemares!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Young Hannah, Queen of the Vampires


----------



## morbidmike

Z-zombie nation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Ape Man, The


----------



## The Creepster

B-BlackSabbath


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Castle of the Living Dead


----------



## The Creepster

D-Devils of Darkness


----------



## madmomma

E-Evil Dead


----------



## The Creepster

F-Frankenstein Conquers the World


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## The Creepster

H-House of Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Man Returns, The


----------



## The Creepster

J-Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Keg of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Legend of Boggy Creek


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Maid to Kill


----------



## The Creepster

N-Night Must Fall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paranormal Activity


----------



## Jack Reaper

Q-Quest For Fire


----------



## The Creepster

R-Return of Dr. X


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Scream, Blacula, Scream


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales from the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

U-Undead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampire Girls, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Warlock


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> Q-Quest For Fire


What the???? "quest for fire":zombie: a horror movie

X-Xtro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zorgon: The H-Bomb Beast from Hell


----------



## The Creepster

A-Ambulance


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Dreams


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> B - Bad Dreams


SWEET...

C-Cardiac Arrest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dead One, The


----------



## The Creepster

E-Earth Dies Screaming


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fall Down Dead


----------



## The Creepster

G-Gamera the Invincible


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Hands of Orlac


----------



## RoxyBlue

(that must be related to the Mad Love movie)

I - I Married a Witch


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jaws


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Man Made Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necromancer


----------



## The Creepster

O-Old Dark House


----------



## Spooky1

P - Phantasm


----------



## The Creepster

Q-Queen Kong


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Resurrected Monster, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Santa's Slay


----------



## The Creepster

T-Torture Ship


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unknown Island


----------



## The Creepster

V-Vampyr


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Warlock


----------



## The Creepster

X-Xtro 3: Watch the Skies


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You're Next 3: Pajama Party Massacre


----------



## The Creepster

Z-Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Knife for the Ladies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Beast Must Die, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Calling Dr Death


----------



## The Creepster

D-Devil's Partner


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - Exorcist, The


----------



## The Creepster

F-Face of Marble


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Galaxy of Terror


----------



## The Creepster

H-Horror Chamber of Dr. Faustus


----------



## Spooky1

I - I spit on your grave


----------



## Jack Reaper

J-Jeepers Creepers


----------



## The Creepster

K-Killer Elite


----------



## Jack Reaper

L-Land of the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

M-Mark of the Devil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - New Invisible Man, The


----------



## The Creepster

O-Old Dark House


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Phantom of the Red House


----------



## The Creepster

Q-q


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of the Ape Man


----------



## The Creepster

S-Shallow Grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## Dr Morbius

U-Undead or Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Time Travelers


----------



## The Creepster

W-Woman Eater


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtro 3: Watch the Skies


----------



## The Creepster

Y-You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombie Wife


----------



## Spooky1

A - Amityville Horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Back from the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Call of Cthulhu


----------



## The Creepster

D-Dead & Buried


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Embrace the Darkness


----------



## The Creepster

F-Flesh and the Fiends


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garden of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House of the Devil, The


----------



## The Creepster

I-I Saw What You Did


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## The Creepster

K-Kill, Baby... Kill!


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence of Zombania


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Man and the Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Never Play with the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Old Dark House, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Panels for the Walls of Hell


----------



## The Creepster

Q-Quicksilver Highway


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ring of Terror


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Safety in Numbers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Trilogy of Terror


----------



## The Creepster

U-Unearthly


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Circus


----------



## The Creepster

W-Wishmaster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X: The Man with the X-Ray Eyes


----------



## The Creepster

Y-Year of the Gun


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zoltan Hound of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Ghost for Sale


----------



## The Creepster

B-Bed time for Bonzo...I mean Bloodlust!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cat People


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eyes of the Mummy


----------



## The Creepster

F-Faceless


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gallery of Fear


----------



## The Creepster

H-Hunger


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Incredible Two-Headed Transplant, The


----------



## The Creepster

J-Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killer Shrews, The


----------



## The Creepster

L-Lady in a Cage


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - M


----------



## The Creepster

N-Night Watch


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Oblong Box, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## The Creepster

Q-Queen of the Damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Raiders of the Damned


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Taking the Punishment Poll


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unearthly, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Brides


----------



## The Creepster

W-What a Carve Up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xyzfear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies on Broadway


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Abby


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Canadian Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Devil Bat's Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghost Ship


----------



## The Creepster

H- Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Walked With A Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack of Hearts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Land of the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

M-Mist


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Norliss Tapes, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Odd Noggins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## The Creepster

R-Revenge of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Santa's Slay


----------



## Spooky1

T - (The) Tingler


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undertaker and His Pals, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Victor Frankenstein


----------



## The Creepster

W-Woman Eater


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Don't Know Me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombies on Broadway


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Chronicle of Corpses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cardiac Arrest


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dog Soldiers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eel Girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Galaxy of Terror


----------



## The Creepster

H-House That Dripped Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Bury the Living


----------



## The Creepster

J-Just Before Dawn


----------



## haunted canuck

K- kings of egypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady in White


----------



## Spooky1

M - Matinee


----------



## The Creepster

N-New York Ripper


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Of Unknown Origin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Playgirls & The Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of Blood


----------



## The Creepster

R-Return of the Killer Tomatoes!


----------



## Spooky1

S - Scars of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales of the Unknown


----------



## The Creepster

U-Unnamable


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Valley of the Zombies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolves on Wheels


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xyzfear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombieland


----------



## The Creepster

A-Audrey Rose


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Back From The Dead


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cemetery Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dangerous Worry Dolls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - False Awakening


----------



## fick209

G - Grave of the Vampire


----------



## The Creepster

H-He knows you're alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## fick209

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kill the Scream Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laceration Lane


----------



## The Creepster

M-Mummy's Ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## The Creepster

O-Other


----------



## Spooky1

O - (The) Omen (edit - dang you Creepster)

P - Phantasm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen Kong


----------



## The Creepster

R-Return to Horror High


----------



## Spooky1

S - Silent But Deadly


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tarantula


----------



## fick209

U - Undead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wolf Man


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xtro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yog the Space Amoeba


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zmory


(LOL - Yog the Space Amoeba!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Ape Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Girls and the Monster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Count Yorga, Vampire


----------



## Spooky1

D - Drag Me To Hell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eyes of the Mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Feeders


----------



## fick209

G - Ghost Ship


----------



## The Creepster

H-Happy Birthday to Me


----------



## scareme

I-Idle Hands


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kardinal


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last house on the Left


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## scareme

N-Night Gallery


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - O Negative


----------



## The Creepster

P-Phantasm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen Kong


----------



## The Creepster

R-Roadgames


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales from the Dead


----------



## fick209

U - Undead


----------



## The Creepster

V-Vampire Hunter D


----------



## scareme

W-Watchers, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm skipping X, Y, and Z since it's always the same flicks.

A - And Now The Screaming Starts


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Bad Coffee


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - c.h.u.d.


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dark Sanity


----------



## The Creepster

E-Entity


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Feeders


----------



## The Creepster

G-Gojira


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hairdresser on Fire


----------



## The Creepster

I-Invitation to Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack's Back


----------



## scareme

K-Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Spooky1

L - Legend of Boggy Creek


----------



## The Creepster

M-Motel Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Demons


----------



## The Creepster

O-Of Unknown Origin


----------



## fick209

P - Poltergeist


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reeker


----------



## The Creepster

S-Spirits of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Terror Train


----------



## fick209

U - Unearthed


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire Lovers (We just watched this last night)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> V - Vampire Lovers (We just watched this last night)


And it was a mite crappy, too

W - Walpurgis Nacht


----------



## The Creepster

X-Xtro 2: The Second Encounter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie Holocaust


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Bump in the Night


----------



## The Creepster

B-Beyond the Limit


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - c.h.u.d.


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## fick209

E - Edgar Allan Poe's House of Usher


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Face of the Screaming Werewolf


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gallowwalker


----------



## The Creepster

H-House of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Bury the Living


----------



## The Creepster

J- Just Before Dawn


----------



## fick209

k - King of the Zombies


----------



## The Creepster

L- Link


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madhouse


----------



## The Creepster

N -Night Walker


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Octaman


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pet Semetary


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of Blood


----------



## The Creepster

R - Rabid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Silver Bullet


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tainted Milk


----------



## fick209

U - Underworld


----------



## morbidmike

V-vortex to hell


----------



## Spooky1

W - War of the Colossal Beast


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X: The Man With The X-Ray Eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zebadiah the Anthropophagus


----------



## fick209

A - Amityville Horror


----------



## The Creepster

B - Brain Damage


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Clerks of Darkness


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Evil Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## The Creepster

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## scareme

I-Idle Hands


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## scareme

K-Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## The Creepster

L - Legend of the Seven Golden Vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## scareme

N-New Years Evil


----------



## The Creepster

O - One Dark Night


----------



## scareme

The Torture Chamber of Baron Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst -wrong thread)


P - Psycho


----------



## The Creepster

Lol

q - q


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Ravenous


----------



## The Creepster

S - Silent Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Thing With Two Heads, The


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unnamable


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Vixens


----------



## The Creepster

W - Witch Board


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X:The Man With The X-Ray Eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Bone To Pick

Z - Zontar, The Thing From Venus


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - And Now The Screaming Starts


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blackula or Blackenstein!


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Call of Cthulhu, The


----------



## The Creepster

D - Demon Knight


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fun House


----------



## RoxyBlue

G -Godzilla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House on Haunted Hill, The


----------



## fick209

I - I Drink Your Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jaws


----------



## scareme

K-Keep, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence of Zombania


----------



## The Creepster

M - Man in the Attic


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## The Creepster

O - Of Unknown Origin


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paranormal Activity


----------



## The Creepster

Q - q


----------



## fick209

R - Resident Evil


----------



## The Creepster

S - Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Thing with Two Heads


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unnamable


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Lovers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf of London


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X:The Man With The X-Ray Eyes (not many X films)


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Year of the Gun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zmory


----------



## The Creepster

A - Apprentice to Murder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blacula


----------



## The Creepster

C - Christine


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dracula


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E-Event Horizon


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - A Fight With Sledgehammers (1902)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gorgon, The


----------



## The Creepster

H - House of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## fick209

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - King of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lake Dead


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - My son the vampire.


----------



## The Creepster

N - Night of the Blood Monster


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Organizm


----------



## The Creepster

P - Psychic Killer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Quarantine


----------



## fick209

R - Resident Evil


----------



## Howlinmadjack

scourge


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - The Tell-Tale Heart


----------



## Howlinmadjack

undead or alive


----------



## The Creepster

V - Videodrome


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Willard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Bet Your Life


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z-Zombieween (yes it's real)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Knife for the Ladies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Black Christmas


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Condemned to Live (1935)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D - Dead and Buried


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Evil Dead


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F- Frightners, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G-Ghoulies


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy Hell Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Dismember Mama


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Just Before Dawn


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kongo (1932)


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady Dracula


----------



## The Creepster

M - Motel Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Living Dead


----------



## The Creepster

O - One Dark Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Paranormal Activity


----------



## fick209

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Rosemary's Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - The Tell-Tale Heart (1934)


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underworld


----------



## The Creepster

V - Venom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf of London


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Young Frankenstein

Blücher - !


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Zombies anonymous


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Ape Man, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beast from 20,000 Fathoms, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C -Call of Cthulhu


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evilspeak


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - From Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Ghost in the Invisible Bikini, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Eat Your Skin


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Movie


----------



## The Creepster

L - Last House On The Left


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Man Made Monster


----------



## fick209

N - NIght of the Living Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## fick209

P - Psycho


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - "q"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of Count Yorga, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Santo and Blue Demon Versus Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Terror, The


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U- Urban Legend


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampires vs. Zombies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Waxworks


----------



## NytDreams

X -- Xtro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You're So Dead


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zombie Island Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Alien Resurrection


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B - Bad Taste


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Imortal Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## fick209

E - Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## NytDreams

G -- Ghost Ship


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House of Dark Shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - It


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## Goblin

K-King Kong


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lady Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of Dark Shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## The Creepster

P - Prowler


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of Dr. X


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Satanic Rights of Dracula


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Les Trésors de Satan


----------



## jaege

Underworld


( I am sure it has already been used, but..Kate Beckinsale in black leather and high heeled boots. Mmmmm)


----------



## Goblin

V-Valley of Gwangi, The


----------



## Rohr Manor

W - Wrong Turn


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Year of the Gun...again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombies on Broadway


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Feast of Souls


----------



## The Creepster

B - Basket Case


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dementia 13


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - The Exorcist


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fun House


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - The Ghoul (1933)


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween II


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## The Creepster

J - Just Before Dawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## The Creepster

L - Link


----------



## RoxyBlue

M-Murder in the Rue Morgue


----------



## The Creepster

N - Nightmare City


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## The Creepster

P - People under the stairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver Highway


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Revenge of the Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Shadow of Fear


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - _Tower of London_ (1939)


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unnamable


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wild Women of Wongo


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young Frankenstein


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zombie Island Massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Astro-Zombies, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Bats


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - c.h.u.d.


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Zone


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs. The Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Freaks


----------



## The Creepster

G - Ghoulies


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill, The


----------



## The Creepster

I - Invitation to Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

J-Jack Said


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady in White


----------



## The Creepster

M - Maximum Overdrive


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Raven, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

(We just saw that on TV)

S - Scream, Blacula, Scream


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Trapped in a Tomb !


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venom


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Werewolf of London


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown (got to use this twice today)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - Yog, Monster From Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies On Broadway


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## The Creepster

C - Creepshow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dr. Jekyll's Dungeon of Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Eyes Without a Face.


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## The Creepster

G - Ghoulies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House of the Wolfman


----------



## Bone To Pick

I - I was a Teenage Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jaws


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady in White


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster on Campus


----------



## The Creepster

N - Night Flier


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Pure blood


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Revolt of the Zombies (1936)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Sugar Hill


----------



## Spooky1

T - Them


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Unspeakable


----------



## Evil Queen

V - Village, The


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolf, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Young Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Asylum


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from Haunted Cave, The


----------



## The Creepster

C - Christine


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dracula vs. Frankenstein


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evilspeak


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - From dusk til dawn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Horror of Dracula


----------



## ghost

I - Incubus


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nosferatu


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Old Dark House


----------



## Goblin

P-Panic in the year zero


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quit While You're Ahead


----------



## The Creepster

R - Re animator


----------



## Goblin

S-Spider Baby


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unnamable


----------



## Goblin

V-Village of the Giants


----------



## Howlinmadjack

We All Scream for Ice Cream


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Knife for the Ladies


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Castle of the Walking Dead


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Electronic Monster, The


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Galaxy of Terror


----------



## Goblin

H-Horror of Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Bury the Living


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Elite


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys: The Tribe


----------



## The Creepster

M - Mazes and Monsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Old Hag


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Phantasm


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Splatter


----------



## Spooky1

T - They Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underworld Revolution


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wishmaster


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies on Braodway


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Chronicle of Corpses


----------



## Goblin

B-Battle Beyond the Stars


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cujo


----------



## The Creepster

D - Deadly Blessing


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs. The Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghost Story


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House of the Devil


----------



## Goblin

I-I married a monster from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers from Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence of Zombania


----------



## Goblin

M-Manster, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Orca


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Panels for the Walls of Hell


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reptilicus


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Dracula


----------



## The Creepster

T - Tetsuo


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Man


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolfman, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro II: The Second Encounter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zotz


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aliens


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast From 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Call of Cthulhu, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Zone


----------



## The Creepster

E - Evilspeak


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Goblin

I-Invaders from Mars


----------



## RoxyBlue

J-Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Lady Dracula


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster that challenged the world, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Goblin

O-Old Dark House, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Pinocchio's Revenge


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reptilicus


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Kong


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Taking the Punishment Poll


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampyre


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Worlds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog-Monster from Space


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zombie Death House


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Butchers, The


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Devil Bat's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs the Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## The Creepster

G - Gates of Hell


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Goblin

You do?

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys: The Tribe


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mist


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Other Side, The


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Santa's Slay


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Tremors


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Man


----------



## Evil Queen

W - Walking Dead, The


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies on Broadway


----------



## Spooky1

A - Amityville Horror


----------



## Goblin

B-Boy who cried werewolf, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cardiac Arrest


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Golem, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House That Dripped Blood


----------



## Goblin

I-I was a teenage werewolf


----------



## The Creepster

J - Just Before Dawn


----------



## Goblin

K-King Kong vs Godzilla


----------



## Evil Queen

L - Let's Scare Jessica to Death


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Manster, The


----------



## The Creepster

N - New York Ripper


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Of Unknown Origin


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantasm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Quatermass Xperiment, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Return of the Ape Man


----------



## The Creepster

S - Scalps


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## The Creepster

U - Unnamable


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Warlock


----------



## Goblin

X-X, The man with the X-Ray eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombi


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blacula


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cemetery Man


----------



## Goblin

D-Deadly Mantis, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil of Frankenstein


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Invisible Man, The


----------



## Evil Queen

J - Jack the Ripper


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Laceration Lane


----------



## Goblin

M-Mothra


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - O Negative


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Paranormal Activity


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quicksilver Highway


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## Spooky1

S - Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## Goblin

T-Two on a guillotine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unborn, The


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## The Creepster

W - Witchboard


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yog the Space Amoeba


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mara Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Abby


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Girls and the Monster


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garden of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween 2


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Innocents, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jason Goes to Hell


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Misery


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Orca the Killer Whale


----------



## Goblin

P-Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen Kong


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Silver Bullet


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Underworld


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampire Hunter


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolfman, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-YoG, Monster from Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombie Strippers


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the 50 foot woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Goblin

C-Comedy of Terrors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RoxyBlue said:


> B - Blackenstein


Nicely played! 

D - Doctor Blood's Coffin


----------



## Goblin

E-Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Nicely played!


One of your favorites, I know

F - Friday the 13th


----------



## Goblin

G-Godzilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hairdresser on Fire


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Invaders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jack Frost


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kardinal


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Murders in the Zoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Demons


----------



## Goblin

O-One Million Years BC


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - poltergeists


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Blood


----------



## Spooky1

R - Raven, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Spirits of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Underworld Evolution


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Gargantuas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin missed V so I'll do V & Y

V - Vampires

Y - Yeti Vengeance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies on Broadway


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Spooky1

C - Carrie


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## fick209

E - Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Golem, Der


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Drink Your Blood


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## Spooky Chick

K-King of the Zombies


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Spooky Chick

M- Mysterious Island, The


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky Chick

O-Omega Man


----------



## Spooky1

P - Phantasm


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## Spooky Chick

R- Reptilicus


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Dracula


----------



## Spooky Chick

T-Teeth


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

V- Vampyre


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - White Zombie (1932)


----------



## Spooky1

X - X (The man with the x-ray eyes)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Frankenstein


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie Lake


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Aliens


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blood: The Last Vampire


----------



## Goblin

C-Circus of Horrors


----------



## Spooky Chick

D- Doctor terrors house of horrors


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - From Beyond The Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hellraiser


----------



## Goblin

I-I Married a Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Spooky Chick

J- Jesse James meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers from Space


----------



## Spooky1

L - The Lady and the Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky Chick

O-Old Dark House,The


----------



## Goblin

P-Poltergeist


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Spooky1

R - Resident Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silent Hill


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Trollenberg Terror (aka The Crawling Eye)


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - _Voodoo Devil Drums_ (1944)


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Wolf Man


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## scareme

Y-Yellow Fever


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zontar, The Thing From Venus


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the 50 foot woman


----------



## scareme

B-Boxcar Willie


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> B-Boxcar Willie


That's a horror movie????

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## Spooky1

D - Day Breakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eel Girl


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Grindhouse


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Spooky Chick

I-Ishtar, just kidding, (although it was really really SCAREY...) I-Island of lost souls


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Giant Killer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lawrence of Zombania


----------



## Spooky1

M - Man Made Monster


----------



## shar

N- Night of the Lepus


----------



## Goblin

O-One Million BC


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Piranha


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return of Count Yorga, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unborn, The


----------



## PirateLady

Victims


----------



## Evil Queen

W - Whiteout


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zmory


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Basket Case


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Spooky1

D - dead men walk


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Spider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fog, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gorgon, The


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## PirateLady

I-It


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers from Space


----------



## badger

L - Lake Placid 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Manster


----------



## PirateLady

N-Night Feeders


----------



## Spooky Chick

O-old dark house,the


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - The Raven, 1935, with Boris Karloff and Bela Lugosi


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silent Night Deadly Night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Thing, The


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampire Circus


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Willard


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll take it upon myself to invoke the Power of Grayskull to allow us to skip X,Y, & Z if we so choose. lol.

A - Abby


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blackenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for JT and his super powers!

C - Creepshow


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Ganja & Hess


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killdozer


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - May


----------



## Spooky1

N - Ninth Gate


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - One Dark Night


----------



## Goblin

P-Pirahna


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skipping Q

R - Race with the Devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silent Night Deadly Night


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tremors


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Voodoo Man


----------



## Goblin

W-Waxworks


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Xtreme Fear


----------



## Spooky Chick

Y- Young Frankenstien


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Abby


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Carnival of Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Death Proof


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - From Beyond


----------



## creep factor

G - Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween II


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Incredible Melting Man, The


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Giant Killer


----------



## creep factor

K - Killdozer


----------



## Goblin

L-Legend of Hell House


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night for Nixie


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Phantasm


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Blood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Reptile, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Scream


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tremors


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vault of Horror, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Waxworks


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skipping Y 

Z - Zombieland


----------



## Spooky1

A - Amityville Horror


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from 20,000 Fathoms, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Carrie


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## Goblin

G-Godzilla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House of 1,000 Corpses


----------



## Goblin

I-I Bury the Living


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jekyll's Inferno


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## Spooky Chick

P-Phantasm


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Return to Sleepaway Camp


----------



## Goblin

S-Spider Baby


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Toolbox Murders


----------



## Spooky1

U - Urban Legends: Bloody Mary


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Waxwork


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X the Unknown


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You'll Die at Midnight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zmory


----------



## Spooky1

A - American werewolf in London


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from Haunted Cave


----------



## Spooky1

C - Carrie


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Dead II


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein meets The Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Gore-Gore Girls, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## scareme

K-Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster from Green Hell


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night of the Blood Beast


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Old Dark House (The)


----------



## Goblin

P-Planet of the Apes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Rabid


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silent Night Deadly Night


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terror-Creatures from the Grave


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## Spooky1

V - Visiting Hours


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Werewolf of London


----------



## Spooky1

X - X the Unknown


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Space


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie Cop


----------



## scareme

A-Amityville Horror


----------



## Spooky1

B - Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## scareme

C-Cabin Fever


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evilspeak


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Horror of Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Just Before Dawn


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## ORLOCK

L-Leatherface


----------



## Goblin

M-Manster, The


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom of The Opera


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Rest Stop


----------



## Spooky1

S - Species (and since JT skipped Q - Queen of the Damned)


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tower of London (1939)


----------



## Spooky1

U - Up From the Depths


----------



## Goblin

V-Valley of Gwangi, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - When A Stranger Calls


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## scareme

Y-Yesterday's Target


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Alice Sweet Alice


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hi, JT!)

B - Blood Beast Terror


----------



## Spooky1

C - Carrie


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein meets the Wolfman


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla vs. Biollante


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

I - I spit on your grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jennifer


----------



## Spooky1

K - Konga


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster from Green Hell, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of Dark Shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oasis of the Zombies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Paranormal Activity 2


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quatermass 2


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Slaughter High


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Them


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead, The


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## scareme

W-Whiteout


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## scareme

Y-Yental


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombie Nation


----------



## Spooky1

A - Army of Darkness


----------



## Goblin

B-Black Scorpion, The


----------



## scareme

C-Crawl


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

C-Candyman


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evilspeak


----------



## Spooky1

F - Flesh for Fiends


----------



## Goblin

G-Godzilla


----------



## The Halloween Lady

H- House of Wax


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Invisible Man Returns, The


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Legend of Boggy Creek


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster from Green Hell


----------



## The Halloween Lady

N -Night Gallery


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P - Pet Sematary


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of Spades, The


----------



## Spooky1

R - Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

S-Spider Baby


----------



## The Halloween Lady

T - Touch of Satan


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## runtz

V-Vampire Biker Babes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf of Washington


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog. Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie High


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blackula


----------



## The Halloween Lady

C - Carnival Of Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Day of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs the Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gravedancers


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Hands of Orlac


----------



## Spooky1

I - I spit on you grave


----------



## scareme

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

K - Kronos.


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Madhouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Necromancer


----------



## Spooky1

O - Open Graves


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Spooky1

Q - q


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Scream, Blacula, Scream!


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## Spooky1

U - (The) Undertaker and His Pals


----------



## Goblin

V-Venom


----------



## Spooky1

W - (The) Werewolf


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yesterday's Target


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bat, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Calling Dr Death


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doom


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs. The Spider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Galaxy of Terror


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Insidious


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Last House on the Left, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## Spooky1

N - Necronomicon: Book of Dead


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Planet Terror


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver Highway


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Satan's Little Helper


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Them!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unborn


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampyre


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wendigo


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombieland


----------



## highbury

A - A Nightmare on Elm Street (not the lame remake)


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from Haunted Cave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things


----------



## morbidmike

D-Dracula dead and loving it


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Spider


----------



## Spooky1

F - From dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Goblin

G-Godzilla


----------



## Spooky1

H - House of Wax


----------



## Goblin

I-I bury the living


----------



## scareme

J-jaws, broken


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Leprechaun


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monstrosity


----------



## scareme

N-New York Ripper


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Paranormal Activity


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quarantine


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Raising Cain


----------



## Spooky1

S - Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## MrGrimm

T - The Thing


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Village of the Damned


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Worlds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skipping

A - Abby


----------



## Spooky1

B - Beyond the Grave


----------



## Petronilla

C-Children of the corn


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Things


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## scareme

G-Gremlins


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Haunted Honeymoon


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Spit on your Grave


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## N. Fantom

K-Killer clowns from outer space


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L - Leeches


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-Not of this Earth


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

O - Omen, The


----------



## N. Fantom

P-Panic Room


----------



## Hairazor

Q - Quid Pro Quo


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Ravenous


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Dracula


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-taste the blood of dracula


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## Spooky1

V - Venom


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-waxwork


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z-Zombie Campout :zombie: :zombie: :zombie:


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alien 3


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cabin fever


----------



## Lord Homicide

D - DIEner


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-exorcist


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## Spooky1

G - Grave Dancers


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Lord Homicide

I - Insidious


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jeepers creepers


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lake placid


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster on Campus


----------



## Spooky1

N - Necronomicon: Book of Dead


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - Prowler, The


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## scarrycher

R raven the


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Goblin

T-The Thing from Another World


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - The *Unholy*


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wicked Little Things


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Z - Zombieland


----------



## highbury

A - Astro Zombies, The


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blackula


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C - Crawling Eye, The


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dead Alive


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Spider


----------



## Frightmaster-General

F - Fear Dot Com


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Horror Express


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I - I, Monster


----------



## Frightmaster-General

J - Jenifer


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-laid to rest


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M - Mangler, The


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Frightmaster-General

O - Only a Room-er


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

P - Prince of Darkness


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan............


----------



## Frightmaster-General

S - Satan's Little Helper


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U - Unnamable, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venom


----------



## Spooky1

W - (The) Wraith


----------



## RoxyBlue

X -X:The Unknown


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y - Yeti


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zoltan Hound of Dracula


----------



## graveyardmaster

A-alone in the dark


----------



## Goblin

B-Blacula


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-count dracula


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## Spooky1

F - Freaks


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Ghouls


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - House


----------



## Goblin

I-I married a monster from outer space


----------



## Lord Homicide

Joyride


----------



## Spooky1

K - (The) Keep


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-laid to rest


----------



## Goblin

Tarantula


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-my bloody valentine


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nosferatu


----------



## Spooky1

O - Open Graves


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-people under the stairs


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-resident evil


----------



## Spooky1

S - Scared Stiff


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-the raven


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

V-vacancy


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolf, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog, Monster from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie 3


----------



## Spooky1

A - Absentia


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-boogeymen


----------



## Goblin

C-Crawling Eye, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dark water


----------



## highbury

E - Exorcist, The


----------



## Spooky1

F - Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed!


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gates of hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Howling, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-into the woods


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:J-Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Klowns from Outer space


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-last house on the left


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster from Green Hell


----------



## highbury

N - Nail Gun Massacre


----------



## Spooky1

O - Open Grave


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pet sematary


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment


----------



## graveyardmaster

R-return of the living dead


----------



## Spooky1

S - Slither


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tales from the Dead


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vacancy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf of London


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-cross


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yellow brick road


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zontar, the thing from Venus


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-audrey rose


----------



## highbury

B - Black Sunday


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-carrie


----------



## scareme

D-Death Becomes Her


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eaten Alive!


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fear dot com


----------



## Goblin

G-Gargoyles


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween h20


----------



## highbury

I - I Walked With A Zombie


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeepers creepers 2


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kidnapped


----------



## Goblin

L-Land of the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-my best friend is a vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Living Dead


----------



## graveyardmaster

O-the offspring


----------



## highbury

P - Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quarantine


----------



## Goblin

R-Rodan


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-salem"s lot


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tremors


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-urban legend


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## graveyardmaster

W-the ward


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie Bloodbath


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-an american werewolf in london


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-the craft


----------



## Spooky1

D - Drag me to Hell


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Spider


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fingerprints


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ginger Snaps


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween resurrection


----------



## Goblin

I-Invaders from Mars


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jason x


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space (I always feel so unoriginal when I use that one))


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-land of the dead


----------



## Spooky1

M- Monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of the Comet


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-the omen


----------



## Spooky1

P - Paranorman


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-the raven


----------



## Spooky1

S - Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-taste the blood of dracula


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-van helsing


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wraith


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zoltan hound of dracula


----------



## Spooky1

A - Amityville Horror.


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bled


----------



## highbury

C - Castle of Blood


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dunwich Horror


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil dead


----------



## Kaoru

F--Frankenstein


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-ghost ship


----------



## Kaoru

H--Halloween.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-IT


----------



## Kaoru

J--Jaws!


----------



## graveyardmaster

K-the killer shrews


----------



## Kaoru

L--Leprechaun


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-munger road


----------



## Kaoru

N-Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-one missed call


----------



## Kaoru

P-Poltergeist


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of the damned


----------



## Kaoru

S--the Shinning


----------



## graveyardmaster

Kaoru said:


> S--the Shinning


hey kaoru...you missed out r....

t-tales from the crypt


----------



## Kaoru

oops...sorry about that. This is what happens when I have 5 hours of sleep! lol
U--The Unborn


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! lol!

v-vacancy


----------



## Kaoru

W--The Wolfman


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x the unknown


----------



## Kaoru

Y-Yeti


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Kaoru

A-Aliens


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-the blair witch project


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Devil's Rejects


----------



## Spooky1

E - Evil Dead II


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gothika


----------



## Draik41895

H- Halloween: Resurrection


----------



## highbury

I - I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack the Ripper


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Let the Right One In


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mimic


----------



## Spooky1

N - Not of this Earth


----------



## highbury

O - The Omen


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of the damned


----------



## theundeadofnight

R- Return Of The Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

S - Suspiria


----------



## Goblin

T-Tomb of Ligeia


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-urban legend


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wishmaster


----------



## Spooky1

X - X the Unknown


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombieland


----------



## Spooky1

A - Alien Resurrection


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Basket Case


----------



## Larrym20

C - c.h.u.d.


----------



## Spooky1

D - Devil


----------



## Goblin

E-Eerie music


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster


----------



## MarxNutz

G- Golem, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Hells Gate: The Watery Grave


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Spit on your Grave


----------



## Goblin

J-Jack the Ripper


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kolobos


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Land of the Dead


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-the mist


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Nightmare on Elm Street 3 : Dream Warriors


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-offerings


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P - Prince of Darkness, The (we are broadcasting this message from the year...)


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quatermass Experiment


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ring (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Spooky1

T - Them


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vacancy


----------



## highbury

W - The Wolf Man


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yesterday


----------



## highbury

Z - Zombie Island Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Army of Darkness


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dawn of the dead


----------



## Spooky1

E - (the) Evil


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-the gravedancers


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i saw what you did


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jaws of Satan


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-legend of sleepy hollow


----------



## Spooky1

M - Manster


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Omen (The)


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Poltergeist


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q- Queen Kong


----------



## Spooky1

R - (The) Ring


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Slither


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Frighteners


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undead


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wishmaster


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-the alchemist


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Goblin

C-Children of the Living Dead


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dawn of the dead


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Spider


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-feardotcom


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## graveyardmaster

i- i know what you did last summer


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jennifer's Body


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos..............


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-let me in


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mothra


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-offspring


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of the damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Resident Evil


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scream


----------



## Spooky1

T - Them


----------



## Draik41895

U - Underworld


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-warlock


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X, the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yesterday


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alone in the dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Man, some folks sure have trouble with the alphabetical order thing)

B - Blacula


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cabin fever


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dead Calm


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-evil dead


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fear No Evil


----------



## Goblin

G-Gorgon, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween


----------



## highbury

I - I Walked With A Zombie


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jeepers creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-let me in


----------



## Spooky1

M - Man made Monster


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-near dark


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-people under the stairs


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quatermass Experiment


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-the relic


----------



## SterchCinemas

s- sorority row


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tarantula


----------



## SterchCinemas

U- urgency


----------



## highbury

V - The Vampire Bat


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolf, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro 3


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yeti: Curse of the Snow Demon


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster

A-a nightmare on elm street


----------



## Spooky1

B - Blood, The


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauldron of Blood


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dracula


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs the Spider


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fingerprints


----------



## Spooky1

G - The Gravedancers


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i know what you did last summer


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Ju-On (The Grudge)


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-last house on the left


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Mark of the Vampire


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-night of the living dead


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Paranormal Activity


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of the damned


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Re-Animator


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sleepy hollow


----------



## MrGrimm

T - The Thing


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underworld


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Visiting Hours


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wait until dark


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-after midnight


----------



## theundeadofnight

B - Below


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cabin fever


----------



## theundeadofnight

D - Darkness Falls


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs The Spider


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fingerprints


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gargantua


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Man, The


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jaws


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-killer nun


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lady in White


----------



## MrGrimm

M - (The) Mad


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

O - Open Grave


----------



## Goblin

P-Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of the damned


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Red Eye


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-skinned alive


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Tremors


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-urban legend..bloody mary


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venom


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wishmaster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X: The Man with the X-Ray Eyes


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombies On Broadway


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alone in the dark


----------



## highbury

B - Black Sunday


----------



## Goblin

C-Children of the Living Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Diary of the Dead


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fingerprints


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghoul, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween h20


----------



## MrGrimm

I - I STILL know what you did last summer


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jeepers creepers


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Kill List


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-last house on the left


----------



## MrGrimm

M - The Mummy


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare on elm street


----------



## MrGrimm

O - (the) Omen


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-paranormal activity


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - q


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Revolt of the Zombies


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Frankenstein


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-taste the blood of dracula


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampira


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - White Zombie


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xxx


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zoltan hound of dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Asylum


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-babysitter wanted


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Criminally Insane


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dracula has risen from the grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evilspeak


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fright night


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghoul, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-halloween 3


----------



## Goblin

I-I Married a Monster from Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jeepers creepers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-let me in


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nine lives


----------



## MrGrimm

O - (the) Omen II (Omen Harder!)


----------



## highbury

P - Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## Goblin

Q-Queen of Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-the ring


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Silent Hill


----------



## Spooky1

T - Terror at Blood Fart Lake (this really is a movie title)


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vacancy


----------



## badgerbadger

W - Weasels Rip My Flesh


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-young frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alphabet killer


----------



## highbury

B - Blood From The Mummy's Tomb


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## badgerbadger

D - Doctor Death: Seeker of Souls


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs the spider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankenstein Created Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla! (made you look)


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - Insidious


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Just Before Dawn


----------



## Goblin

K-Killers from Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-let me in


----------



## Goblin

M-Manster, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightmare on elm street


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-the pact


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-the ring


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Dracula


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vacancy


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolfman, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X: The Man with the X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zaat


----------



## Goblin

A-Attack of the 50 foot woman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Dog Soldiers


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Graduation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Goblin

I-Invisible Invaders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jack Frost


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Bone To Pick

L - Lifeforce


----------



## Goblin

M-Manster, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Night of the Comet


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Omen


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q – Queen of the Damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Revenge of the Zombies


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Toolbox Murders, The


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underworld Evolution


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Voodoo Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Wrong Turn


----------



## theundeadofnight

X - X Files


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-april fools day


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beast of Yucca Flats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cabin fever


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Evil of Frankenstein, The


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Graduation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Goblin

I-I married a monster from outer space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

J - Jack-O


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Spooky1

M - Man Made Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## graveyardmaster

0-the others


----------



## the bloody chef

P- Poltergeist:zombie::voorhees::zombie:


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment


----------



## the bloody chef

R- the Ring


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Son of Kong


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula.........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Undertaker and His Pals, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampyre


----------



## Goblin

W-Werewolf, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - Xtro


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - A Ghost for Sale


----------



## Goblin

B-Black Cat, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Devil Bat's Daughter


----------



## theundeadofnight

E - Eden Lake


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Frankenweenie


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeepers Creepers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K -Keep, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lost Boys


----------



## Goblin

M-Manster, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nail Gun Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Other Side, The


----------



## theundeadofnight

P- Poltergeist


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Raiders of the Damned


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The


----------



## Goblin

U-Underworld


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampirella


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - When A Stranger Calls


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yog! Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Z - Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Amityville Horror


----------



## theundeadofnight

B - Beast Within


----------



## Goblin

C-Children of the Corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dracula's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs. the Spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frighteners, The


----------



## Goblin

G-Gorgon, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H -Hills Have Eyes, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## theundeadofnight

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Last House on the Left, The


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster on Campus


----------



## theundeadofnight

N - Nightbreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Of Unknown Origin


----------



## Spooky1

P - (The) People Under the Stairs.


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Razorback


----------



## theundeadofnight

S - Slither


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tarantula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venom


----------



## Goblin

W-War of the Worlds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X the Man With Xray Eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Find Out


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## highbury

A - Amityville Horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beast from Yucca Flats


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## highbury

D - Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs. the spider


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fright Night


----------



## Georgeb68

Killer clowns from outer space


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs.The Flying Saucers


----------



## awokennightmare

F-Face Eaters


----------



## scareme

What alphabet are we going by?

G-Ghost gnashing gums


----------



## awokennightmare

H -Hills Have Eyes, The


----------



## scareme

I-Idle Hands


----------



## awokennightmare

J-Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## scareme

L-Last House On The Left


----------



## Goblin

M-Manster, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - Nightmare City


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - O Negative


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pumpkinhead


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Revenge of the Creature


----------



## kauldron

S - Saw


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Uncle Sam


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - White Zombie


----------



## Goblin

X-X the unknown


----------



## theundeadofnight

Y - You're Next


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - andre the butcher


----------



## Goblin

B-Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## highbury

D - Day of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frankenstein's Army


----------



## Goblin

G-Gorgon, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - House by the Cemetery, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jeepers creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Last Cannibal World


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster that challenged the world, The


----------



## Lambchop

N - Night of the living dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Orca the Killer Whale


----------



## Goblin

P-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Quarantine


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Revenge of Dr. X (1970)


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - The Thing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unborn, The


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-warm bodies


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You're Next


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

Gobby's playing another game where you begin with the last letter of the previous post. Wake up Gobby!

B-Blob, The


----------



## Goblin

Will Reid said:


> Does N come after A? Have I been lied to my whole life?!


Yes!


----------



## Goblin

C-Caltiki the Immortal Monster


----------



## scareme

D-Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

F- Fright Night


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween


----------



## highbury

I - Insidious


----------



## scareme

J-Jaws


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## scareme

L-Last House On The Left.


----------



## highbury

M - Mardi Gras Massacre


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu............


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

O- Of unknown origin


----------



## drevilstein

P- Phantasm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Bayou

R - Rest stop / Relic


----------



## Lambchop

S - Sinister


----------



## Goblin

Race with the Devil


----------



## highbury

T - Tenebre


----------



## kauldron

U - Underworld


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vampires


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wraith


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yeti...........


----------



## theundeadofnight

Z -Zombieland


----------



## Lambchop

A - Abomination, The


----------



## highbury

B - Black Sunday


----------



## Goblin

C-Children of the corn


----------



## theundeadofnight

D - Descent


----------



## Lambchop

E - Evil Dead 2


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## highbury

F - Frankenstein's Army


----------



## Goblin

G-Gorgon, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

H-Halloween


----------



## kauldron

I - Insidious


----------



## highbury

J - Jason X


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## highbury

L - Let Sleeping Corpses Lie (aka The living Dead at Manchester Morgue)


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mansquito


----------



## highbury

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## scareme

P-pyre


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment, The


----------



## highbury

R - Return of the Living Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tremors


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Undead (2003)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

V - Vampyr


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Werewolf: The Beast Among Us


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yeti, Curse of the Snow Demon


----------



## scareme

Z-Zany zombies dancing the zomba.


----------



## Spooky1

I think you made that one up scareme. 

A - Arachnophobia


----------



## scareme

I was playing the wrong game. I thought it was The Horror Alphabet Game.

B-Black Magic Rites


----------



## highbury

C - c.h.u.d.


----------



## Spooky1

D - Doom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Final Destination


----------



## highbury

G - Grave Encounters


----------



## scareme

H-Hotel Hell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

K - Killdozer


----------



## Goblin

L-Lost Boys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

M - Manster, The


----------



## Goblin

N-Nosferatu


----------



## highbury

O - Opera


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P - People Under The Stairs, The


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Q: The Winged Serpent


----------



## Goblin

R-Rattlers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - Suspiria


----------



## Spooky1

T - The Last House on the Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - Unseen, The


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf versus The Vampire Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown (1956)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You're Next


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - ABCs of Death, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beach Girls and the Monster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Count Yorga, Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doctor Dracula


----------



## highbury

E - The Exorcist


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fiend without a face


----------



## Lambchop

G - Grudge, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - "House of 1000 Corpses"


----------



## highbury

I - In The Mouth of Madness


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Last House on the Left, The


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Midnight Mass


----------



## highbury

N - Night of the Demons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

O - Open Grave


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pumpkinhead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R - Revenge of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

S- Satan's Cheerleaders


----------



## Johnny Thunder

T - Taste the Blood of Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underworld


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Waxwork


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You're Next


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - Blackenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - Death Proof


----------



## Goblin

E-Earth vs. The Spider


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fog, The


----------



## Goblin

G-Ghost


----------



## Johnny Thunder

H - Halloween


----------



## Goblin

I-I bury the living


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Goblin

K-Kronos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

L - Last House on the Left, The


----------



## JPGoodspeed

M - Manos, the Hands of Fate


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night of the Lepus


----------



## Goblin

O-Oblong Box, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Psycho


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quartermass Experiment


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Reanimator


----------



## Spooky1

S - Slither


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underworld


----------



## Goblin

V-Varan the Unbelievable


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Werewolf


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Y - You're Next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zombieland


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A - A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Barracuda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cat People


----------



## Goblin

D-Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Fangs of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I - I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeepers Creepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Goblin

L-Leviathon


----------



## Spooky1

M - Monsters


----------



## Goblin

N-Not of this Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oblong Box, The


----------



## Goblin

P-Planet of the Apes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## scareme

R-Rosemary's Baby


----------



## highbury

S - Suspiria


----------



## Gruenenfelder

T - Tucker & Dale vs. Evil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

U - "Undertaker and His Pals, The"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Valerie on the Stairs (Masters of Horror)


----------



## Lizzyborden

W - Warlock


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - X: The Unknown


----------



## Lizzyborden

A - Awakening, The


----------



## PrettyGhoul

B - Burn, Witch, Burn (1962)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Clown


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Demonic Toys


----------



## Johnny Thunder

E - Eaten Alive


----------



## Lizzyborden

F - Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Godzilla, King of the Monsters


----------



## Lizzyborden

H - House on Haunted Hill


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I - Ice Cream Man (1995)


----------



## Lizzyborden

J - Joyride


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Spooky1

M - (The) Manster


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - Night of the Comet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - Oculus (2013)


----------



## Lizzyborden

P - Poltergeist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of the Damned


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Raiders of the Damned


----------



## Lizzyborden

S - Slither


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - them (2006)


----------



## Lizzyborden

U - Urban Legend


----------



## Goblin

V-Varasn the Unbelievable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

W - Werewolf, The


----------



## Goblin

X-X the Unknown


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You'll Die at Midnight


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zombie Island Massacre (1984)


----------



## Lizzyborden

A - Alien


----------



## Goblin

B-Black Sabbath


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Carrie


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Dogman


----------



## theundeadofnight

E - Evil Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

F - Frogs


----------



## Goblin

G-Gargoyles


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Haunted Mansion


----------



## Goblin

I-I married a monster from outer space


----------



## Johnnylee

J - Jacob’s Ladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last House on the Left


----------



## Goblin

M-Monster that challenged the world, The


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oculus


----------



## Bone To Pick

P - Phantasm


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q - Queen Of The Damned


----------



## Spooky1

R - Reptilicus


----------



## Goblin

S-Son of Dracula


----------



## Dreadmakr

Taste The Blood Of Dracula


----------



## Goblin

U-Undead, The


----------



## Lord Homicide

Vixen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Werewolf


----------



## Hairazor

X -- X-Men


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You’re Next


----------



## Bone To Pick

Z - Zontar: The Thing From Venus


----------



## Goblin

A-Alligator People, The


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I'm sure with 3,100+ posts, they've all been listed multiple times, but I'll bite...

B- Boy, The


----------

